# Nuova point



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Does anyone know of a uk stockist of nuova point cups ?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think the news cups sell on eBay, dunno an actual shop though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The only one I was able to find was the ebay seller that has the news espresso cups and white flat white/cappa cups. There are a couple of german online retailers too.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

This is odd, I am sure they are pretty mainstream all over Europe . I saw the news one in the for sale section but hesitated and. Then missed them, I guess you snooze and you lose.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Anybody interested in splitting a set of six newspaper espresso cups? I've got two and I'd like another pair. That would leave four extra.

Proportional cost would be £8.34 a pair plus p&p.

Not really a group buy!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Not really an Espresso drinker, but am looking for 5-6oz. Great looking cups.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

This is what I did and they were snapped up quickly just buy them and you will shift them











DavidBondy said:


> Anybody interested in splitting a set of six newspaper espresso cups? I've got two and I'd like another pair. That would leave four extra.
> 
> Proportional cost would be £8.34 a pair plus p&p.
> 
> Not really a group buy!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> This is what I did and they were snapped up quickly just buy them and you will shift them


That's exactly what I have done this morning! I'll advertise them once they arrive. I really must STOP buying cups!

David


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

DavidBondy said:


> That's exactly what I have done this morning! I'll advertise them once they arrive. I really must STOP buying cups!
> 
> David


where are you getting them from i can't find a supplier in the uk hence my original post


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I've ordered them from eBay. I think that is the only way to get them here. £24.98 post paid for six.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

DavidBondy said:


> Anybody interested in splitting a set of six newspaper espresso cups? I've got two and I'd like another pair. That would leave four extra.
> 
> Proportional cost would be £8.34 a pair plus p&p.
> 
> Not really a group buy!


David let me know when they land I would love a pair if they haven't already been requested.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

You're the first. Consider yourself the owner of one pair!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Jason1wood said:


> Not really an Espresso drinker, but am looking for 5-6oz. Great looking cups.


I am still looking I have sent an email nuova It . Today so hopefully they will get back to me.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> I am still looking I have sent an email nuova It . Today so hopefully they will get back to me.


Are you seeking 5/6oz cups? If so I'd like to also know the cost of these


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Are you seeking 5/6oz cups? If so I'd like to also know the cost of these


There is an ebay seller who has the plain white Nuova Point 5 oz cups, it's the same guy that sells the News espresso cups. I think they're about £21 for 4 delivered.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

These are a bargain and great cups, you will get them next day exceptionally well packaged

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nuova-Point-Cappuccino-Cups-Set-of-4-MADE-IN-ITALY-/271179809187?pt=UK_HG_Crockery_RL&hash=item3f239381a3


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Good spot lads. Will be getting a set of them.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mine are already on the way  great cup just what I am looking for


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

I've ordered a set of the Nuova Point cappuccino cups as well.

I have the newsprint espresso cups and have been very pleased with them.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Enabled, whilst lying by the pool in Turkey. Nice pressie to return home to!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Saw this an snapped a set up last night looking forward to them in the post tomorrow morning! CC is just a enabler.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

CallumT said:


> CC is just a enabler.


Ain't that the truth!!!!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

DavidBondy said:


> Anybody interested in splitting a set of six newspaper espresso cups? I've got two and I'd like another pair. That would leave four extra.
> 
> Proportional cost would be £8.34 a pair plus p&p.
> 
> Not really a group buy!


any sign of the cups david ?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

They are with FedEx. I'll be picking them up on Saturday morning.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok I'm still up for a pair


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Thecatlinux said:


> any sign of the cups david ?


PM me your address and I will get them packaged up and send them. I'll let you know the total cost once they are on the way. I would guess that with postage it will around twelve or thirteen for the pair!

DB


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

PM sent........


----------

